
Show HN: Basho – Lazy Shell Pipelines with Node.js - jeswin
https://github.com/jeswin/basho
======
jeswin
Here are some examples:

1\. Find all git hosted sub directories which might need a pull

    
    
      ls | basho 'x.split("\t")' \
        -m x \
        -n dirname \
        -e 'cd ${x} && git remote update && git status' \
        -f 'x.some(_ => /branch is behind/.test(_))' \
        -s dirname
    

2\. Count the number of typescript files

    
    
      find . | basho -f 'x.endsWith(".ts")' -a x.length

